# "ni pun" e "¿a qué ton?"



## Knop75

sto traducendo un brano tratto da "Cinco horas con Mario" di Delibes, e non so bene come rendere in italiano queste due espressioni idiomatiche, anche se il senso mi è chiaro... a qualcuno vengono in mente equivalenti italiani?


----------



## Silvia10975

Perdonami Knop, non conosco neppure il senso di queste frasi... per favore me lo puoi spiegare? Oppure puoi incollare qui il contesto dove si trovano? Magari non posso aiutarti lo stesso, ma almeno imparo qualcosa di nuovo!
 Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

"Ni pun" no la conozco.
"¿A qué ton?" probablemente corresponde a "¿A qué son?", que significa "per quale motivo?", pero con más contexto quizás nos resulte más fácil..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Ni pun_, vuol dire, ... non fare niente (no darle un palo al agua) o magari, non riuscire a fare precisamente quello che devi fare.

_a que ton?_ ... mai sentito in spagnolo, magari devi scrivere un po di piu per capire col contesto.


----------



## Knop75

Anzitutto grazie a tutti. 

Il contesto è il monologo di una vedova davanti alla salma del marito, in cui la donna ripercorre punto per punto gli episodi della loro vita insieme.

Dice, parlando di un figlio (che il marito ha sempre ritenuto strano, poichè accendeva falò senza motivo apparente ed era ossessionato dalle stelle e dalla morte):

"lo que le pasa a Alvaro es que tiene vocación de boyescut, o como se diga eso, que yo de idiomas, ni pun (_niente di niente, neanche un po'_... cercavo un equivalente esatto in italiano), ya lo sabes, pero, ¿a qué ton al médico? (nel senso di _a che pro mandarlo dal medico?_ ma mi sembra un registro un po' troppo alto)"


----------



## Silvia10975

AAAH! 
Non che i miei suggerimenti saranno migliori adesso... Comunque: _ni pun_, in questo caso, potrebbe essere "non ci capisco niente"? Per _a qué ton_, "a che pro" credo sia la più corretta, non mi sembra neppure troppo alto come registro. Oppure "a fare che, l'avrei dovuto mandare dal medico?"...
A ver que opinan los demás 
Silvia.


----------



## chaquira16

Knop75 said:


> Anzitutto grazie a tutti.
> 
> Il contesto è il monologo di una vedova davanti alla salma del marito, in cui la donna ripercorre punto per punto gli episodi della loro vita insieme.
> 
> Dice, parlando di un figlio (che il marito ha sempre ritenuto strano, poichè accendeva falò senza motivo apparente ed era ossessionato dalle stelle e dalla morte):
> 
> "lo que le pasa a Alvaro es que tiene vocación de boyescut, o como se diga eso, que yo de idiomas, ni pun (_niente di niente, neanche un po'_... cercavo un equivalente esatto in italiano), ya lo sabes, pero, ¿a qué ton al médico? (nel senso di _a che pro mandarlo dal medico?_ ma mi sembra un registro un po' troppo alto)"


Hola, hola.
Perdón por no escribir en italiano, aunque "lo sto imparando".
Forse lo scriva la prossima volta.
"ni pun" es una expresión más que coloquial un tanto vulgar. Significa "no tener ni idea de algo", y contextualmente además no le importa no saber.
"a qué ton", se relaciona con otro modismo más extenso " sin ton ni son", que son decisiones tomadas sin saber por qué. Yo buscaría una frase coloquial en italiano que traduzca el sinsentido de una decisión no madurada. En español la variante sería "¿a qué viene llevarlo al médico? ¿por qué narices llevarlo al médico?. Como veis se evita el verbo.
Saludos
Carmen


----------



## Silvia10975

...perché diamine portarlo dal medico?
¿Puede ser?


----------



## chaquira16

s10975 said:


> ...perché diamine portarlo dal medico?
> ¿Puede ser?


Non lo so, mi sembra un po antico. 
En español significa "diantre" y es anacrónico, aunque muy gráfico.Lo veo propio de un texto muy formal y hasta literario.
Saluditos
Carmen


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... Perché cavolo/diavolo portarlo dal medico?

Ho abbassato notevolmente il livello...


----------



## chaquira16

s10975 said:


> Uhm... Perché cavolo/diavolo portarlo dal medico?
> 
> Ho abbassato notevolmente il livello...


 
E piu prossimo al senso que ti diceva.E proprio. Bravo!
Carmen
PD: corrige lo que esté mal escrito, por favor, así aprendo. Perdón por los errores.


----------



## chaquira16

Credo che sia "te diceva".Ohhhhhhhhhhh, è molto difficile !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvia10975

chaquira16 said:


> È più prossimo al senso che ti dicevo. È proprio (quello). Brava !
> Carmen
> PD: corrige lo que esté mal escrito, por favor, así aprendo. Perdón por los errores.




Silvia.


----------



## chaquira16

grazie tante, Silvia.
Baci
Carmen


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría "A cosa il medico" Es una estructura bastante parecida y visto que tampoco en español es una forma correcta Pero aún así se entendería mejor en italiano.


"Ni pun" ("que creo que es "Ni pum" con eme) podría ser "Per niente"

Para ayudar un poco a los italianos contextualiso un poco al personaje.
Es la clásica mujer casi sin estudios, educada con "las cuatro reglas" (Sumar, restar,...) para poder llevar la casa y poco más según las costumbres de los años 50. Su forma de hablar, más que coloquial es pobre, pero a la vez muy rica en modismos y formas desgramatizadas. Mediana burguesía de provincias, educada con novelitas rosas y folletines románticos en la radio. Casi, casi me atrevería a decir que es la Martha de Lupo Alberto


----------



## Cristina.

*1)*
*DRAE: Ni pum* : loc. pronom. Nada, en absoluto.
*Ni pum* : loc.col.Nada en absoluto: _No sabes ni pum._
Es una locución obsoleta, yo solo la he escuchado en los pueblos y con 'n', es decir, *'ni pun'*, como dice la viuda de Mario.
Sinónimos serían 'ni jota' (un'acca) o 'ni pizca' (nemmeno un briciolo) o, más vulgarmente, 'una m..da' (un ficosecco, una sega)
Esta locución, aunque obsoleta y arcaica, al menos en Madrid, la entiende el 90 % de la gente.
*2) *En cambio, la expresión *¿A qué ton?* no la entiende el 99% de la gente. Es una locución obsoleta, arcaica y en desuso. Yo nunca la he oído en mi vida.
Delibes gusta mucho de usar términos arcaicos.
Se traduce como A che pro?, como ha dicho Silvia.
Significa ¿Por qué?.

*DRAE:*
*ton.*(Apóc.).1. m. tono._ ¿A qué ton o a qué son viene eso? _
sin ~ ni son, o sin ~ y sin son.1. frs. Sin *motivo, ocasión, o causa*, o fuera de orden y medida. 
TON = motivo, causa.
A qué ton? = ¿Por qué motivo/causa? = ¿Por qué?
No significa ¿A qué viene....?
DRAE:
¿a qué viene eso? 1. expr. Indica que la acción que alguien ha realizado se considera inoportuna o injustificada.

En el Capítulo 11 se dice: ¿A qué *ton*? Pues *porque* sí.
= ¿Por qué? Pues porque sí. 
¿A qué viene eso? Pues porque sí no tiene mucho sentido.


----------

